
Activate This ‘Bracelet of Silence,’ and Alexa Can’t Eavesdrop - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/14/technology/alexa-jamming-bracelet-privacy-armor.html
======
LinuxBender
Interesting, but couldn't you just pull the power and internet from Alexa to
get the same end result? She will dream. Or the inverse, make Alexa a phone
app, so the spouse that wants it, can wear a Tactical Laryngophone Earpiece
microphone so Alexa can't spy on anyone except the owner.

On the other hand _no pun intended_ the bracelet might do a good job of
preventing rodents from nesting in your home.

~~~
downerending
It uses WiFi and for all we know could run a considerable amount of time
unplugged.

Sent mine to the landfill.

